# Networking lowrance



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if I can Network an hds gen 3 with an elite ti? What I really want to do is have my xi5 trolling motor transducer connected to the elite ti, and on my hds gen 3 I have an hdi 50/200 455/800 transducer and a Totalscan transducer. But most importantly I want control of the autopilot on the trolling motor on both machines. I have called and emailed lowrance but.....

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Update, I finally talked to Abu in India, he says no I can't Network them but he also said the the totalscan transducer is not compatible with a gen 3 (which it 100% is). So I'm not really sure what to believe.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mike...buy Garmin, problem solved!

No more Abu


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Mike...buy Garmin, problem solved!
> 
> No more Abu


Your 100% right! This all started because I wanted a totalscan transducer. So I thought well I'll just order a little bit lesser unit with the ducer I wanted and put it in the dash because I need to upgrade that one anyways. Well they backordered it so I just had them cancel my order and refund me my $. I'm going to just go with a 9" Garmin that will fit perfect in my dash and then next summer I'll get the Panoptix transducer and have everything that I wanted and more anyways! For sure this will be the last lowrance for me. I have to deal with tech support at work for many items on pretty much a daily basis and I can hands down say that lowrance is the worst of the worst! (Unless you somehow luck out and get someone in the Tulsa office) other than that completely useless and time lost that I will never get back.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

They can be networked together and share waypoints but cannot share sonar screens. These Lowrance units are awesome and work well. Don't be sold by the other...I'm not impressed at all after seeing them both work side by side. Put your Gen 3 on the dash and the Elite else ware.

Ahh after a re-read I see you cancelled.. good luck.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have and hds 12 gen 3 on a ram mount and an older lcx in the dash, I have it currently hooked to my bow mount transducer. That's the unit I want to upgrade.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Mike...buy Garmin, problem solved!
> 
> No more Abu


Ok Brahma! It's on the way! I ordered an echomap 93sv. I think I'll hold off on the Panoptix ducer til later this summer or next spring but Im heading towards leaving lowrance in the rearview! That 9" screen should really look nice in the dash! I have a striker ice package and love it! I can't wait now!! I'll pm you my number when it gets here I'm sure I'll have a million questions! Plus maybe we can talk some dates for this summer to hit Lake Ontario on the same weekend!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

miked913 said:


> Ok Brahma! It's on the way! I ordered an echomap 93sv. I think I'll hold off on the Panoptix ducer til later this summer or next spring but Im heading towards leaving lowrance in the rearview! That 9" screen should really look nice in the dash! I have a striker ice package and love it! I can't wait now!! I'll pm you my number when it gets here I'm sure I'll have a million questions! Plus maybe we can talk some dates for this summer to hit Lake Ontario on the same weekend!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Good to hear! Trust me, you will absolutely not regret it! I mounted the spare CV ducer off my Xi5 and used it Crappie fishing this past week and man I cannot believe how clear the images are! Game changer to have CHIRP and side imaging for casting, jigging etc IP front! Can’t wait to use it on Lakers at Stannard Rock!


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Don’t want to hijack but anyone know if an original Elite and an Elite Ti can network and share waypoints


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Going to splash mine for the 1st time in a couple hours,









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

